# Parents threw away cubes



## cfopboy (Feb 9, 2020)

My parents threw away my cubes and now I have no idea what to do in my life

Cubing was a really big part of my life and without it I feel empty. Sounds weird but yeah


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 9, 2020)

NOOOOOOOOOOO WHAT HAPPENED???
Did they like smash it up? Talk to them about it, and tell them they’re horrible parents.


----------



## cfopboy (Feb 9, 2020)

welp i actually lied about smthg cuz i realised i said yes without thinking, then my dad got really mad and threw them away while i was asleep

and now i cant even apologize cuz he pretends i dont exist

my life is a mess now


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 9, 2020)

Threw away? Can you somehow get it back?


----------



## cfopboy (Feb 9, 2020)

nope. the trash was cleared like 2 days ago


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 9, 2020)

Have you talked to your parents?


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Feb 9, 2020)

cfopboy said:


> welp i actually lied about smthg cuz i realised i said yes without thinking, then my dad got really mad and threw them away while i was asleep
> 
> and now i cant even apologize cuz he pretends i dont exist
> 
> my life is a mess now


whatis smthg?


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Feb 9, 2020)

thats awful, I have a pro shop mr m I could maybe give you if my parents let me
sorry I dont have many cubes so thats the only one I could give you


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Feb 9, 2020)

will they let you buy more?


----------



## weatherman223 (Feb 9, 2020)

I can see a parent grounding people from cubes (when I was younger, my parents confiscated all my cubes for two weeks because my grades fell.), but I could never see a parent throwing away cubes. I'm pretty sure your parents took a last-minute stand to "force you to quit", not necessarily ground you. 

As I understand from your relatively cryptic post above, you said "yes" to a question without thinking? If so, your parents may think you told a huge lie, or went outside of their morals (very common with religious parents, if you are in a religious household this may explain it) and decided to throw them away in a rage. I would take a few days to cool off and talk to your parents about it in a few days, and try to meet the common ground, and apologize. I'd avoid talking about buying new cubes for a while, as they would probably be super unhappy. As well, I'd try to contribute more around the house. Get off the phone and clean your room and the house, try cooking dinner or doing the family laundry. This will get you on the good side of your parents.

Overall, This may be a good time to back away from cubing for a bit and participate more in life. Even though losing your favorite hobby for a bit sucks, a break can be a really good thing.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 9, 2020)

ari(a cuber) said:


> whatis smthg?


Something.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 9, 2020)

I would recommend you delete this thread before your parents find out about it...


----------



## LL skip (Feb 9, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO WHAT HAPPENED???
> Did they like smash it up? Talk to them about it, and tell them they’re horrible parents.


It happened to me one time


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Feb 9, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO WHAT HAPPENED???
> Did they like smash it up? Talk to them about it, and tell them they’re horrible parents.


DO NOT tell them they are horrible parents. that will make them even madder


----------



## cfopboy (Feb 9, 2020)

yea thats for sure


----------



## cfopboy (Feb 9, 2020)

weatherman223 said:


> I can see a parent grounding people from cubes (when I was younger, my parents confiscated all my cubes for two weeks because my grades fell.), but I could never see a parent throwing away cubes. I'm pretty sure your parents took a last-minute stand to "force you to quit", not necessarily ground you.
> 
> As I understand from your relatively cryptic post above, you said "yes" to a question without thinking? If so, your parents may think you told a huge lie, or went outside of their morals (very common with religious parents, if you are in a religious household this may explain it) and decided to throw them away in a rage. I would take a few days to cool off and talk to your parents about it in a few days, and try to meet the common ground, and apologize. I'd avoid talking about buying new cubes for a while, as they would probably be super unhappy. As well, I'd try to contribute more around the house. Get off the phone and clean your room and the house, try cooking dinner or doing the family laundry. This will get you on the good side of your parents.
> 
> Overall, This may be a good time to back away from cubing for a bit and participate more in life. Even though losing your favorite hobby for a bit sucks, a break can be a really good thing.


Sounds good, i will try to follow this.


----------



## cfopboy (Feb 9, 2020)

also we are not very religious and yes, i did say yes without thinking


----------



## cfopboy (Feb 9, 2020)

also i cant apologize cuz my dad pretends i dont exist


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Feb 9, 2020)

do you want my pyra


----------



## weatherman223 (Feb 10, 2020)

ari(a cuber) said:


> do you want my pyra



How would you get this to him?

Shipping it could work, but he doesn’t check the mail.

Giving it to him in person could work, but it would look really suspicious and you’d probably have to travel.

I honestly don’t think that teleportation is possible, so the only option is a secretive airdrop.


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Feb 10, 2020)

live any were near Kansas city Missouri?


----------



## cfopboy (Feb 10, 2020)

lololol nah its ok i just use virtual cube


----------



## cfopboy (Feb 10, 2020)

i live in singapore


----------



## David ep (Feb 10, 2020)

find a singapore cuber


----------



## gruuby (Feb 10, 2020)

This sounds horrible. I am so sorry. RIP. I will send you any cube you need no matter what the mailing price.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 10, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> This sounds horrible. I am so sorry. RIP. I will send you any cube you need no matter what the mailing price.



_Any_ cube? You know, I think he mentioned something about an angstrom clock XD


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 10, 2020)

How many cubes did you have? how much did they cost? That really stinks.


----------



## gruuby (Feb 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> _Any_ cube? You know, I think he mentioned something about an angstrom clock XD


bet. (no pls jk im poor)


----------



## Brayden Gilland (Feb 10, 2020)

What cubes were thrown away?


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 11, 2020)

I see some people offering to gift OP a free cube, but that doesn't fix the underlying problem. Do you want to see your gift being thrown away by OP's parents?


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 11, 2020)

You say your dad pretends you don't exist, I think that is a way more serious issue than your cubes being gone. What have you done to try and talk to him? And what about your mom? you should talk to her as well about the whole thing.


----------



## T.A.V (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm a parent and I'll never ever do that to my child. I may hide it after explaining the reason to do it and giving the opportunity to right the wrong. Never will I do anything like this as a small thing like cube may be a toy for a parent but it can mean a world to the child and you can't just destroy their world.

If you're closer to older sibling or grandparents then talk to them and tell them how you feel. Somehow let the feeling known to your parents and discuss it, otherwise this can cause issues in relationship in long term. I'm telling from experience. My dad used to be like that and its taken me more than a decade to be somewhat normal with him and as a child I actually made a list of things I'll never do as a parent and I follow that list. Never throw a child's toy is on the list.

Regarding the way you're feeling right now, its tough but tough is what helps you grow as a person. You're feeling the pain of losing something you loved and that is a pain you'll have to face many times all your life and you need to learn how to be happy again without it.
Understand that parent's action may not have been right but you did something that made them do it and from now on you have to make sure that you don't do anything like that again.

Time will make you feel alright man, I lost my Little Magic last month and for many hours I was frowning like a 10 year old (I'm 30) LOL. Felt ok afterwards. Take care man.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 11, 2020)

Sorry about that dude. 


Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema


----------



## nms777 (Feb 11, 2020)

Probably the best thing you can do is talk it out with your parents. Try to understand why your cubes were thrown away and tell them your thoughts about it. And doing what you can to get on their good side should definitely help but don't lose integrity. Don't let them think they can do whatever they want to you. Don't let them win. Just try to come to a mutual understanding and resolve whatever problems there are between you. And keep cubing.


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 11, 2020)

weatherman223 said:


> I can see a parent grounding people from cubes (when I was younger, my parents confiscated all my cubes for two weeks because my grades fell.), but I could never see a parent throwing away cubes. I'm pretty sure your parents took a last-minute stand to "force you to quit", not necessarily ground you.
> 
> As I understand from your relatively cryptic post above, you said "yes" to a question without thinking? If so, your parents may think you told a huge lie, or went outside of their morals (very common with religious parents, if you are in a religious household this may explain it) and decided to throw them away in a rage. I would take a few days to cool off and talk to your parents about it in a few days, and try to meet the common ground, and apologize. I'd avoid talking about buying new cubes for a while, as they would probably be super unhappy. As well, I'd try to contribute more around the house. Get off the phone and clean your room and the house, try cooking dinner or doing the family laundry. This will get you on the good side of your parents.
> 
> Overall, This may be a good time to back away from cubing for a bit and participate more in life. Even though losing your favorite hobby for a bit sucks, a break can be a really good thing.


That is the best thing you could possibly do
this guy knows what he is talking about... I have had similar but less extream experiences he is not wrong


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 11, 2020)

cfopboy said:


> also i cant apologize cuz my dad pretends i dont exist


sorry to hear that.
hope it gets better
parents shouldn't do that


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 11, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I would recommend you delete this thread before your parents find out about it...


I tend to agree. if they find out it will only worsen your relationship


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> _Any_ cube? You know, I think he mentioned something about an angstrom clock…



I read through the whole thread, didn’t see anything about an angstrom clock though. 


Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> I read through the whole thread, didn’t see anything about an angstrom clock though.
> 
> 
> Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema



It was a joke lol


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

OP has your situation improved?


----------



## cfopboy (Apr 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> OP has your situation improved?


nope I've been begging them for the past four months but now they said they won't give them back cuz I cant manage time. I don't get why
I've almost never had overdue homework in my life (legit) and it seems to me that I can manage time fine.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

cfopboy said:


> I've almost never had overdue homework in my life (legit) and it seems to me that I can manage time fine.


Man your parents need to relax almost all my homework is late and my parents are fine as long as I end up with good grades.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

cfopboy said:


> nope I've been begging them for the past four months but now they said they won't give them back cuz I cant manage time. I don't get why
> I've almost never had overdue homework in my life (legit) and it seems to me that I can manage time fine.


That's absolutely awful. The worst that happens to me if I have missing assignments is I have to lock the drawer I keep my cubes in or I have to put them in a box and leave them there until I get all of my stuff in. I'm not sure why your parents won't let you have your cubes back after *FOUR MONTHS *but I guess they are pretty stern. Is there any way to prove to them that you have good time management? What if we all pitched in to make an essay about the benefits of activities like cubing? This makes me feel awful how restrictive your parents are when it comes to cubes. My parents aren't completely supportive but at least they let me organize comps and stuff. I really hope you can return to the hobby someday.


----------



## cfopboy (Apr 16, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Man your parents need to relax almost all my homework is late and my parents are fine as long as I end up with good grades.


I wish my parents were chill like that. they don't even let me buy things with my own money.
i also recently wanted to start racing drones as a hobby to make up for not getting my cubes back yet but I haven't asked him whether I can buy a drone cuz I'm 99 percent sure that he wont let me buy it and he'll probably scold me and not give me my cubes back for even longer. My birthday isn't an option cuz if I get my cubes back then ill probably want another cube.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> What if we all pitched in to make an essay about the benefits of activities like cubing?


They might take that as offensive based on what OP said...


cfopboy said:


> i also recently wanted to start racing drones as a hobby to make up for not getting my cubes back yet but I haven't asked him whether I can buy a drone cuz I'm 99 percent sure that he wont let me buy it and he'll probably scold me and not give me my cubes back for even longer.


----------



## cfopboy (Apr 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> That's absolutely awful. The worst that happens to me if I have missing assignments is I have to lock the drawer I keep my cubes in or I have to put them in a box and leave them there until I get all of my stuff in. I'm not sure why your parents won't let you have your cubes back after *FOUR MONTHS *but I guess they are pretty stern. Is there any way to prove to them that you have good time management? What if we all pitched in to make an essay about the benefits of activities like cubing? This makes me feel awful how restrictive your parents are when it comes to cubes. My parents aren't completely supportive but at least they let me organize comps and stuff. I really hope you can return to the hobby someday.


about proving that i have good time management my exams arent gonna happen cuz covid so i cant think of anything else


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

cfopboy said:


> about proving that i have good time management my exams arent gonna happen cuz covid so i cant think of anything else


You could set up a at-home suedo school system.


----------



## cfopboy (Apr 16, 2020)

i asked him abt the time management thing and he said he has to remind me that its bedtime at 8 pm (and in my head im thinking about my friends who cube till 1am when there's school the next day) and also he needs to remind me to brush my teeth (even though I remember to do it but he just asks me first)



brododragon said:


> You could set up a at-home suedo school system.


uhhh you mean home based learning? i am doing that now via google meets


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

cfopboy said:


> nope I've been begging them for the past four months but now they said they won't give them back cuz I cant manage time. I don't get why
> I've almost never had overdue homework in my life (legit) and it seems to me that I can manage time fine.


So they didn't *throw* your cubes away. they took them because of bad behavior? Also my parents don't let me spend my money either but I know that it's because they want me to save for big ticket items like cars and stuff.



cfopboy said:


> i asked him abt the time management thing and he said he has to remind me that its bedtime at 8 pm (and in my head im thinking about my friends who cube till 1am when there's school the next day) and also he needs to remind me to brush my teeth (even though I remember to do it but he just asks me first)


going to bed at 8 PM you are not missing anything and the reminding you about brushing your teeth is just a parental habit.
I'm glad you are on speaking terms with him now. And its improvement to see that he cares enough to enforce rules to make you a better person.

Also what time zone are you in?


----------



## Hazel (Apr 16, 2020)

@NevEr_QeyX please just edit your first post instead of triple-posting


----------



## cfopboy (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> So they didn't *throw* your cubes away. they took them because of bad behavior? Also my parents don't let me spend my money either but I know that it's because they want me to save for big ticket items like cars and stuff.


well idk if they actually threw them away but I'm hoping that they didn't (especially my X). I get what you mean about spending my money, maybe I am just being kinda selfish



NevEr_QeyX said:


> going to bed at 8 PM you are not missing anything and the reminding you about brushing your teeth is just a parental habit.
> I'm glad you are on speaking terms with him now. And its improvement to see that he cares enough to enforce rules to make you a better person.


hmmm you're right 
maybe I could ask him to give it a try and just try and let me have my cubes ( if he didn't throw them away) for a certain period and if he thinks that I don't deserve it he can take them away but if he thinks that I do deserve it then I can have them. do you think that would work?



NevEr_QeyX said:


> Also what time zone are you in?
> 
> Sorry for posting 3 times


uh I'm in Singapore so I guess gmt +8


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

cfopboy said:


> well idk if they actually threw them away but I'm hoping that they didn't (especially my X). I get what you mean about spending my money, maybe I am just being kinda selfish


I don't think that buying something that you want to buy is selfish, that's your choice and if its what you want then it's fine. If your parents think that it's selfish than they are being selfish themselves by doing what _they _want, not what _you _want.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

cfopboy said:


> hmmm you're right


All I know is when I'm angry I tend to exaggerate my woes (Not that I think you are).
And it just takes time to reflect and realize that maybe the authorities in your life weren't so cruel.

I hope this gets resolved! Have a great rest of your day! (It's night where I am)


----------



## cfopboy (Apr 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I don't think that buying something that you want to buy is selfish, that's your choice and if its what you want then it's fine. If your parents think that it's selfish than they are being selfish themselves by doing what _they _want, not what _you _want.


or maybe they are trying to teach me about saving ( I am already 13 so mebbe not)


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> If your parents think that it's selfish than they are being selfish themselves by doing what _they _want, not what _you _want.


I just want to applaud you on how great that sentence is.


----------



## cfopboy (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> All I know is when I'm angry I tend to exaggerate my woes (Not that I think you are).
> And it just takes time to reflect and realize that maybe the authorities in your life weren't so cruel.
> 
> I hope this gets resolved! Have a great rest of your day! (It's night where I am)


yea same
You have a great day too
btw whats an OP


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

cfopboy said:


> yea same
> You have a great day too
> btw whats an OP


Stands for a lot of things, I think in this case OPerator.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I don't think that buying something that you want to buy is selfish, that's your choice and if its what you want then it's fine. If your parents think that it's selfish than they are being selfish themselves by doing what _they _want, not what _you _want.


but ultimately parents have the final say over your monetary decisions.
I know people say it's best to learn from your mistakes. But if all you do is make mistakes it's pretty rough.
And I can't stress enough the importance of children submitting to their parents. Unless of course they are being HIGHLY unreasonable or telling you to break the law.

As to your age, it is not common for 13 year olds to be buying multi hundred dollar drones. So that may be another reason.

Also also, a few years ago when I was 13 I wanted to buy a gaming PC, but my parents refused, and looking back on it that would have been a ROYAL waste of money.


----------



## cfopboy (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> but ultimately parents have the final say over your monetary decisions.
> I know people say it's best to learn from your mistakes. But if all you do is make mistakes it's pretty rough.
> And I can't stress enough the importance of children submitting to their parents. Unless of course they are being HIGHLY unreasonable or telling you to break the law.


yea I make a lotta mistakes



cfopboy said:


> hmmm you're right
> maybe I could ask him to give it a try and just try and let me have my cubes ( if he didn't throw them away) for a certain period and if he thinks that I don't deserve it he can take them away but if he thinks that I do deserve it then I can have them. do you think that would work?


whadda you guys think


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I know people say it's best to learn from your mistakes. But if all you do is make mistakes it's pretty rough.


Hey, my parents have let me buy almost whatever I want, and I learned when I was 9-10 to value each purchase and not waste money, so I think financial mistakes are inevitable and should be made early on instead of later in life when you have lots to lose.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

cfopboy said:


> whadda you guys think


Do you ask him like once a day for your cubes?



brododragon said:


> Hey, my parents have let me buy almost whatever I want, and I learned when I was 9-10 to value each purchase and not waste money, so I think financial mistakes are inevitable and should be made early on instead of later in life when you have lots to lose.


It takes the right kind of person to be responsible with their money.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

cfopboy said:


> whadda you guys think


If you have a family member that you have a better relationship, talk to them about how to approach the situation. Also at age 13, you are old enough to be making your own decisions. If your dad does not think that way I'm sorry. The best thing to do at this point is to weigh your options with family members that are a little more open to cubing as a hobby. We don't know your dad as well as your family does and you can come up with ideas based on what your dads tendencies are.


----------



## cfopboy (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Do you ask him like once a day for your cubes?
> 
> 
> It takes the right kind of person to be responsible with their money.


not once a day, just like once a week cuz I don't wanna ask too much then annoy him and have my ban extended



Sub1Hour said:


> If you have a family member that you have a better relationship, talk to them about how to approach the situation. Also at age 13, you are old enough to be making your own decisions. If your dad does not think that way I'm sorry. The best thing to do at this point is to weigh your options with family members that are a little more open to cubing as a hobby. We don't know your dad as well as your family does and you can come up with ideas based on what your dads tendencies are.


yea I'll ask my mom about this finger crossed tho


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> It takes the right kind of person to be responsible with their money.


...And you're never going to be that person if you don't make mistakes. For example, take a black hole. You probably think of it as a mystical wonder instead of a certain death machine. But, if you somehow survive a black hole (impossible, but roll with it), it will become apparent how they should be feared, and are deadly and scary.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> If you have a family member that you have a better relationship, talk to them about how to approach the situation. Also at age 13, you are old enough to be making your own decisions. If your dad does not think that way I'm sorry. The best thing to do at this point is to weigh your options with family members that are a little more open to cubing as a hobby. We don't know your dad as well as your family does and you can come up with ideas based on what your dads tendencies are.


Hold up 13 Is not old enough to make your own decisions.
17 is where it becomes acceptable
Just act reverently towards your parents and whatever you do don't push it.


----------



## cfopboy (Apr 16, 2020)

brododragon said:


> ...And you're never going to be that person if you don't make mistakes. For example, take a black hole. You probably think of it as a mystical wonder instead of a certain death machine. But, if you somehow survive a black hole (impossible, but roll with it), it will become apparent how they should be feared, and are deadly and scary.


I get what you mean
sadly I don't think my parents did


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

brododragon said:


> ...And you're never going to be that person if you don't make mistakes. For example, take a black hole. You probably think of it as a mystical wonder instead of a certain death machine. But, if you somehow survive a black hole (impossible, but roll with it), it will become apparent how they should be feared, and are deadly and scary.


I totally agree but some people never stop making mistakes. Hence they need some ground rules to point them in the right direction.


----------



## cfopboy (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Hold up 13 Is not old enough to make your own decisions.
> 17 is where it becomes acceptable
> Just act reverently towards your parents and whatever you do don't push it.


yea so far I'm rolling with that but all its gotten me is not getting scolded


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Hold up 13 Is not old enough to make your own decisions.
> 17 is where it becomes acceptable
> Just act reverently towards your parents and whatever you do don't push it.


Your a teen, and should be allowed _some _amount of independency. For example, spending a a bit of money on a hobby you like or think you'll like.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Your a teen, and should be allowed _some _amount of independency. For example, spending a a bit of money on a hobby you like or think you'll like.


Of course but not control over their punishments.


----------



## cfopboy (Apr 16, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Your a teen, and should be allowed _some _amount of independency. For example, spending a a bit of money on a hobby you like or think you'll like.


that's my idea right now but I haven't asked my parents cuz they're gonna scold me and now is not a good time to get on their bad side


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Hold up 13 Is not old enough to make your own decisions.
> 17 is where it becomes acceptable
> Just act reverently towards your parents and whatever you do don't push it.


Sorry, I meant to clarify small decisions, like how to spend your money and such. My apologies.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

cfopboy said:


> yea so far I'm rolling with that but all its gotten me is not getting scolded


And that's great! Parents don't usually give ungrounded consequences, so I don't know just talk to your dad again and be calm and ask for an estimate on return date, that's what I would do.



Sub1Hour said:


> Sorry, I meant to clarify small decisions, like how to spend your money and such. My apologies.


I don't know about FULL control but yes.


----------



## cfopboy (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> And that's great! Parents don't usually give ungrounded consequences, so I don't know just talk to your dad again and be calm and ask for an estimate on return date, that's what I would do.


I'm 99 percent sure he'll tell me that they will be returned when I can manage time :/
ill try anyway after school


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

Why do you think he will say that?

I'm pretty sure if you have a good think you'll find the reason. (even if you don't like the answer at least you'll know)


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I totally agree but some people never stop making mistakes. Hence they need some ground rules to point them in the right direction.


Of course you need ground rules but they stop becoming ground rules if you can't do anything. That's more like cement rules.


NevEr_QeyX said:


> Of course but not control over their punishments.


That's two different topics. I'm not saying he should have control over punishments, be should have control (at least partially) over his financial decisions. After all, they are_ his_ decisions. What _should_ happen with punishments is they shouldn’t be that strict.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

If they have summer break from school at the same time as the US does in Singapore, maybe once summer starts you can make the case that since you have more free time you can pick cubing back up?


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Of course you need ground rules but they stop becoming ground rules if you can't do anything. That's more like cement rules.
> 
> That's two different topics. I'm not saying he should have control over punishments, be should have control (at least partially) over his financial decisions. After all, they are_ his_ decisions. What _should_ happen with punishments is they shouldn’t be that strict.


but what if it is deserved? I mean If I was grounded I would want to make myself look like the victim (which would be easy with such a long lasting punishment) I'm talking about a hypothetical situation at this point

As to your first comment, yes ground rules are supposed to lay the foundations for good money management not straightjacket you into submission


----------



## cfopboy (Apr 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> If they have summer break from school at the same time as the US does in Singapore, maybe once summer starts you can make the case that since you have more free time you can pick cubing back up?


no our nearest break is in june



NevEr_QeyX said:


> Why do you think he will say that?
> 
> I'm pretty sure if you have a good think you'll find the reason. (even if you don't like the answer at least you'll know)


I guess cuz he thinks that I'm not managing time?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

cfopboy said:


> no our nearest break is in june


My school gets out the last week of May. Also, has he specified anything aside from time management reasons that got cubing banned?


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

cfopboy said:


> I guess cuz he thinks that I'm not managing time?


But why do _*YOU*_ think he says that?


----------



## cfopboy (Apr 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> My school gets out the last week of May. Also, has he specified anything aside from time management reasons that got cubing banned?


nope
at first it was that I said yes without thinking, then it was cuz I couldn't manage time



NevEr_QeyX said:


> But why do _*YOU*_ think he says that?


hmmmm I guess cuz I used to be cubing a lot like the moment I finished my homework I would start cubing


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

I think that is too nebulous of an answer to form an opinion of the fairness of the situation.

Edit: what you said earlier



cfopboy said:


> nope
> at first it was that I said yes without thinking, then it was cuz I couldn't manage time


----------



## cfopboy (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I think that is too nebulous of an answer to form an opinion of the fairness of the situation.
> 
> Edit: what you said earlier


what does nebulous mean


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

Nebulous: (from dictionary)
(of a concept or idea) unclear, vague, or ill-defined.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> but what if it is deserved? I mean If I was grounded I would want to make myself look like the victim (which would be easy with such a long lasting punishment)


I'm pretty sure getting punished because he "can't manage time" when his homework is practically always on time is already uncalled for. But getting up in the middle of the night to hide your son's cubes away (or potential trash them all together) and giving dumb and insulting answers to questions that should be answered because they're totally normal, that's a different level. And ontop of that, practically mentally torture someone by destroying probably one of the biggest joys in there life to only prevent him from trying to start a new hobby. And to do all this for_ months_, there is no way he deserved it. Also, add to the list ignoring your own child because they apparently didn't do as good as they should of in something like time.


NevEr_QeyX said:


> Why do you think he will say that?
> 
> I'm pretty sure if you have a good think you'll find the reason. (even if you don't like the answer at least you'll know)


You can see from OP's previous posts that his dad doesn't need a good reason for strong actions.


----------



## cfopboy (Apr 16, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I'm pretty sure getting punished because he "can't manage time" when his homework is practically always on time is already uncalled for. But getting up in the middle of the night to hide your son's cubes away (or potential trash them all together) and giving dumb and insulting answers to questions that should be answered because they're totally normal, that's a different level. And ontop of that, practically mentally torture someone by destroying probably one of the biggest joys in there life to only prevent him from trying to start a new hobby. And to do all this for_ months_, there is no way he deserved it. Also, add to the list ignoring your own child because they apparently didn't do as good as they should of in something like time.
> 
> You can see from OP's previous posts that his dad doesn't need a good reason for strong actions.


I kinda agree tho


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

cfopboy said:


> nope
> at first it was that I said yes without thinking, then it was cuz I couldn't manage time





NevEr_QeyX said:


> I think that is too nebulous of an answer to form an opinion of the fairness of the situation.
> 
> Edit: what you said earlier





cfopboy said:


> what does nebulous mean





NevEr_QeyX said:


> Nebulous: (from dictionary)
> (of a concept or idea) unclear, vague, or ill-defined.


I remember I did that once, and in do found accidently was rude to our lunch ladies. I got in trouble at school, and when my mom found out, she just talked it over with me and that was that.

EDIT: 


cfopboy said:


> nope
> at first it was that I said yes without thinking, then it was cuz I couldn't manage time


Is it just me who thinks that his dad is just making up reasons to punish him?

Also where is your mom in all of this?


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

I think I'm going to leave this thread because all I'm getting is incredulity at the fact that a younger person could be exaggerating his situation to get sympathy from the internet.

@cfopboy Please don't take offence, their are people who are terrible to their children and I have no doubt that you could be one such unlucky kid.


----------



## cfopboy (Apr 16, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I remember I did that once, and in do found accidently was rude to our lunch ladies. I got in trouble at school, and when my mom found out, she just talked it over with me and that was that.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


my mom is kinda neutral 
I tried talking to her about this but she just said I need to manage time


----------



## White KB (Apr 16, 2020)

weatherman223 said:


> I can see a parent grounding people from cubes (when I was younger, my parents confiscated all my cubes for two weeks because my grades fell.), but I could never see a parent throwing away cubes. I'm pretty sure your parents took a last-minute stand to "force you to quit", not necessarily ground you.
> 
> As I understand from your relatively cryptic post above, you said "yes" to a question without thinking? If so, your parents may think you told a huge lie, or went outside of their morals (very common with religious parents, if you are in a religious household this may explain it) and decided to throw them away in a rage. I would take a few days to cool off and talk to your parents about it in a few days, and try to meet the common ground, and apologize. I'd avoid talking about buying new cubes for a while, as they would probably be super unhappy. As well, I'd try to contribute more around the house. Get off the phone and clean your room and the house, try cooking dinner or doing the family laundry. This will get you on the good side of your parents.
> 
> Overall, This may be a good time to back away from cubing for a bit and participate more in life. Even though losing your favorite hobby for a bit sucks, a break can be a really good thing.


My parents often ground me from cubes, and it's usually because of my grades...
(I try to keep them up, but they'll only accept straight 'A's, and a B+ means all my cubes are taken away...)
To be honest with you, I haven't seen my whole cube collection since January 2018, just most of them.

In any case, they don't throw them away, which is nice. The worst they ever did was give my Megaminx to my sister.


----------



## Cube Tribe (Apr 16, 2020)

My parents don't even allow cubing, I have to wake up at 3 am every day to practice, I am not even kidding.... But sacrifices are worth it...


----------



## cfopboy (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I think I'm going to leave this thread because all I'm getting is incredulity at the fact that a younger person could be exaggerating his situation to get sympathy from the internet.
> 
> @cfopboy Please don't take offence, their are people who are terrible to their children and I have no doubt that you could be one such unlucky kid.


sure I get what you mean



Cube Tribe said:


> My parents don't even allow cubing, I have to wake up at 3 am every day to practice, I am not even kidding.... But sacrifices are worth it...


wow man


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

cfopboy said:


> my mom is kinda neutral
> I tried talking to her about this but she just said I need to manage time


ask her for "tips" on how to manage time. If you do those, she will see you have good management, and bam, cubing time (hopefully)



Cube Tribe said:


> My parents don't even allow cubing, I have to wake up at 3 am every day to practice, I am not even kidding.... But sacrifices are worth it...


How in the world are you able to manage your youtube?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

Cube Tribe said:


> My parents don't even allow cubing, I have to wake up at 3 am every day to practice, I am not even kidding.... But sacrifices are worth it...


Why though?


----------



## Cube Tribe (Apr 16, 2020)

cfopboy said:


> wow man


Non cubers hardly understand how we feel, I remember when my dad told me that cubing is trash and ur never gonna make a career out of it... and this is the reason I started my yt channel about cubing. And I'll make it and one day I'll remind him of what he told me but I'll walk away knowing that I achieved my dream....


----------



## cfopboy (Apr 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> ask her for "tips" on how to manage time. If you do those, she will see you have good management, and bam, cubing time (hopefully)


ok ill try that


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

Cube Tribe said:


> My parents don't even allow cubing, I have to wake up at 3 am every day to practice, I am not even kidding.... But sacrifices are worth it...


ok

smell that? 


fish


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

Cube Tribe said:


> Non cubers hardly understand how we feel, I remember when my dad told me that cubing is trash and ur never gonna make a career out of it... and this is the reason I started my yt channel about cubing. And I'll make it and one day I'll remind him of what he told me but I'll walk away knowing that I achieved my dream....


Do they have anything they want you to do in your free time?


----------



## Cube Tribe (Apr 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> How in the world are you able to manage your youtube?


This is why I have been stuck, I dont have time to practice man, all I do is edit videos... and when my parents wake up I can only talk with other cubers but I cant cube...


brododragon said:


> Why though?


Its hard to explain.., they're not exactly my parents but...


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> smell that?
> 
> 
> fish


also why we need a think emoji react


----------



## Cube Tribe (Apr 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Do they have anything they want you to do in your free time?


My dad literally tells me to play video games bro I am so addicted to games, if you let me play 30 minutes, I'll get addicted more and play for 3 hours but I controlled myself and stopped playing any videogames recently


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

Cube Tribe said:


> Non cubers hardly understand how we feel, I remember when my dad told me that cubing is trash and ur never gonna make a career out of it... and this is the reason I started my yt channel about cubing. And I'll make it and one day I'll remind him of what he told me but I'll walk away knowing that I achieved my dream....


Soo your parents won't let you enjoy a hobby because it isn't a steady career plan??
EDIT:


Cube Tribe said:


> My dad literally tells me to play video games bro I am so addicted to games, if you let me play 30 minutes, I'll get addicted more and play for 3 hours but I controlled myself and stopped playing any videogames recently


But wants you to play video games?? That makes sense, damage your retinas instead of stretch your brain and do something admirable.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

Cube Tribe said:


> My dad literally tells me to play video games bro I am so addicted to games, if you let me play 30 minutes, I'll get addicted more and play for 3 hours but I controlled myself and stopped playing any videogames recently


how old are you?

Sorry for the creepy question


----------



## Cube Tribe (Apr 16, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Soo your parents won't let you enjoy a hobby because it isn't a steady career plan??


Because they hate the sound, and they think it makes me stay in the room alone the whole time


NevEr_QeyX said:


> how old are you?


17 currently


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

Cube Tribe said:


> My dad literally tells me to play video games bro I am so addicted to games, if you let me play 30 minutes, I'll get addicted more and play for 3 hours but I controlled myself and stopped playing any videogames recently


----------



## Cube Tribe (Apr 16, 2020)

I know that no one will believe me but that's fine, I just wanted to share this to help cfopboy feel better and to tell him that he's not the only one struggling...


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

OK so you want me to believe that you are 17 but your "parents" (your words not mine) won't let you cube or have a youtube channel yet all your videos don't seeeeeeem to be recorded during the night time. Also HOW THE HECK did you study animation for 2 years with your parents being opposed to that career path?

Love your vids tho keep it up


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

Cube Tribe said:


> Because they hate the sound, and they think it makes me stay in the room alone the whole time
> 
> 17 currently


Lemme update the comparison: Your parents don't like certain sounds so they won't let you stretch your brain and do something admirable, but instead only want you to work on dexterity and reaction times, damage your eyes, and most of all just not be annoyed??


NevEr_QeyX said:


> OK so you want me to believe that you are 17 but your "parents" (your words not mine) won't let you cube or have a youtube channel yet all your videos don't seeeeeeem to be recorded during the night time. Also HOW THE HECK did you study animation for 2 years with your parents being opposed to that career path?


I've been starting to think the same things.


----------



## Cube Tribe (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> OK so you want me to believe that you are 17 but your "parents" (your words not mine) won't let you cube or have a youtube channel yet all your videos don't seeeeeeem to be recorded during the night time. Also HOW THE HECK did you study animation for 2 years with your parents being opposed to that career path?
> 
> Love your vids tho keep it up


They don't fight me for animations, they fight me for cubing and I recorded all of the videos when they go out, we're moving currently so my parents are 90% of the time busy, I know we're in a coronavirus pandemic but we can't pay rent for our house currently and we have to move to a smaller one, this in result made me produce more videos and practice more



brododragon said:


> Lemme update the comparison: Your parents don't like certain sounds so they won't let you stretch your brain and do something admirable, but instead only want you to work on dexterity and reaction times, damage your eyes, and most of all just not be annoyed??
> 
> I've been starting to think the same things.


This is the truth and I don't even know what to do I swear


----------



## White KB (Apr 16, 2020)

Everyone be commenting sooo quickly...


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

Cube Tribe said:


> They don't fight me for animations, they fight me for cubing and I recorded all of the videos when they go out, we're moving currently so my parents are 90% of the time busy, I know we're in a coronavirus pandemic but we can't pay rent for our house currently and we have to move to a smaller one, this in result made me produce more videos and practice more


You know what I believe you. Wow I wish MY life was that convenient...


----------



## White KB (Apr 16, 2020)

Write your reply...


----------



## Cube Tribe (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> You know what I believe you. Wow I wish MY life was that convenient...


There is no use of lying man, why would I lie? Thank you for believing me and I will keep fighting through that path until one day I reach there and I'll remind them


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

Cube Tribe said:


> There is no use of lying man, why would I lie? Thank you for believing me and I will keep fighting through that path until one day I reach there and I'll remind them


Of course man I hope you move out as soon as possible so you don't have to be living in those terrible conditions.

-Lil' Nevs


----------



## cfopboy (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Of course man I hope you move out as soon as possible so you don't have to be living in those terrible conditions.
> 
> -Lil' Nevs


agreed


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> -Lil' Nevs


thanks I hate it


----------



## cfopboy (Apr 16, 2020)

thank u guys now i feel motivated to ask my parents and get my cubes back

hopefully it doesn't wear off before school ends


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

cfopboy said:


> thank u guys now i feel motivated to ask my parents and get my cubes back
> 
> hopefully it doesn't wear off before school ends


Best of luck my guy, we all hope you can return to cubing!


----------



## Cube Tribe (Apr 16, 2020)

cfopboy said:


> thank u guys now i feel motivated to ask my parents and get my cubes back
> 
> hopefully it doesn't wear off before school ends


Wish you good luck


----------



## White KB (Apr 16, 2020)

cfopboy said:


> thank u guys now i feel motivated to ask my parents and get my cubes back
> 
> hopefully it doesn't wear off before school ends


agreed


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 16, 2020)

Tell us if you get your cubes back


----------



## ProStar (Apr 16, 2020)

Holy crap 5 pages since yesterday. Can someone please summarize this for me? Because I'm busy and didn't take part in it lol


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 16, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Man your parents need to relax almost all my homework is late and my parents are fine as long as I end up with good grades.


Really? My parents get mad when I don't get 10% over the class average.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 16, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Really? My parents get mad when I don't get 10% over the class average.



My mom got mad at me for an 87% on a history test...


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 16, 2020)

ProStar said:


> My mom got mad at me for an 87% on a history test...


I know! They only accept grades over 90%.


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 16, 2020)

I don't get grades, but I think mine would be trash in all subjects but math and science. and my mom probs would be mad about that. XD


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 16, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> I don't get grades, but I think mine would be trash in all subjects but math and science. and my mom probs would be mad about that. XD


Do your parents get mad when you don't understand?


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 16, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Do your parents get mad when you don't understand?


No, they just try to explain it. My math is online, so its graded, and my mom did get mad when i got like a B lol.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I know! They only accept grades over 90%.


My parents just want my quarter grades over 90.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Holy crap 5 pages since yesterday. Can someone please summarize this for me? Because I'm busy and didn't take part in it lol


ok so basically this guy got his cubes thrown away 4 months ago and I saw this thread and asked if things were fine but he still does not have his cubes back and we are trying to help him convince his parents to let him cube again


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 16, 2020)

IM my opinion, I think they might just want to teach you a lesson and they are probably hiding it until they feel you have improved. But if they actually threw it away(you said there was a 356 X) Then they have anger issues and they are bad parents. But I hope that they are just hiding it and you can get your cubes back.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Holy crap 5 pages since yesterday. Can someone please summarize this for me? Because I'm busy and didn't take part in it lol


Just go make some popcorn and read a story of a bunch of children arguing over constitutional rights


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Just go make some popcorn and read a story of a bunch of children arguing over constitutional rights


Text to speech it, insert some random ads between, and add an intro, and you've got yourself a podcast.


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 17, 2020)

Wow just red most of the messages on this thread and i cant even relate to this. Sure my parents get angry about me cubing a school (i just started high school and dont know anyone there) and the only reason they do is because I’m not making friends and instead doing my own thing cubing, the only punishments they give me for that is hide them in a spot that is a very bad hiding spot and when i do find them, they don’t get angry, i guess another reason is because I’m a person that barely to never does sports and my parents are worried that I’m not getting enough exercise and instead I’m just sitting in my chair cubing (which is probably a good reason to get mad) hope you get your cubes back


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 17, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> Wow just red most of the messages on this thread and i cant even relate to this. Sure my parents get angry about me cubing a school (i just started high school and dont know anyone there) and the only reason they do is because I’m not making friends and instead doing my own thing cubing, the only punishments they give me for that is hide them in a spot that is a very bad hiding spot and when i do find them, they don’t get angry, i guess another reason is because I’m a person that barely to never does sports and my parents are worried that I’m not getting enough exercise and instead I’m just sitting in my chair cubing (which is probably a good reason to get mad) hope you get your cubes back


You have to at least do half an hour of exercise every day, even if it's just walking of cycling. It's very important.


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 17, 2020)

I


AbsoRuud said:


> You have to at least do half an hour of exercise every day, even if it's just walking of cycling. It's very important.


 well now because of the coronavirus, and we cant do pe at school because we cant go to school, i have been playing ping pong recently because its the only thing i can really do


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 17, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> I
> 
> well now because of the coronavirus, and we cant do pe at school because we cant go to school, i have been playing ping pong recently because its the only thing i can really do


Nice, my friend convinced his parents that beatsaber should count as his exercise, not gonna lie he is right. I'm a pretty athletic guy (I play football and lacrosse at my HS) and that stuff killed me after 3 songs.


----------



## Tabe (Apr 17, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> I
> 
> well now because of the coronavirus, and we cant do pe at school because we cant go to school, i have been playing ping pong recently because its the only thing i can really do


That's not even close to the only thing you can do. Even states that are locked down are allowing people to go outside and walk around. Or in their own yard. If you don't have a yard or can't go outside, you can still do push-ups, yoga, or whatever. There's tons of videos on Youtube and other places for doing exercise inside.


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 17, 2020)

Oh yeah, you can tell i dont think much


----------



## White KB (Apr 23, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I know! They only accept grades over 90%.


Same w/ my parents


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 23, 2020)

Uh oh this again


----------



## brododragon (Apr 23, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Uh oh this again


My exact thoughts


----------



## GAN 356 X (Apr 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> My mom got mad at me for an 87% on a history test...


My grades in math aren't very great... but my grades in English and Humanities make up for it


----------



## brododragon (Apr 23, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> My grades in math aren't very great... but my grades in English and Humanities make up for it


My English isn't very good because I always turn work in late.


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Apr 23, 2020)

I get straight A's, I do music, karate, Religion and art, but my stupid Grandma says "Rubik's Cubing isn’t for girls, why cant you focus on cooking like your cousin Selena?" everytime I do more than one solve a day.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 23, 2020)

nairismic said:


> I get straight A's, I do music, karate, Religion and art, but my stupid Grandma says "Rubik's Cubing isn’t for girls, why cant you focus on cooking like your cousin Selena?" everytime I do more than one solve a day.


That sucks. Tell your Grandma that there are plenty other girls who cube, and that Erno Rubik invented his puzzles for everyone, not just for guys.


----------



## Rafaello (Apr 23, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> That sucks. Tell your Grandma that there are plenty other girls who cube, and that Erno Rubik invented his puzzles for everyone, not just for guys.


And also ER single in 3x3 belongs to woman. Btw, my grandma said that "I'm dumb because I'm turning it randomly".


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 23, 2020)

did cfopboy ask his parents


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Apr 23, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> That sucks. Tell your Grandma that there are plenty other girls who cube, and that Erno Rubik invented his puzzles for everyone, not just for guys.


I'll try that just after I weigh the pros and cons of being slapped hard across the face. Thanks for tryin.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 23, 2020)

nairismic said:


> I'll try that just after I weigh the pros and cons of being slapped hard across the face. Thanks for tryin.


Ah I see. Sorry.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 23, 2020)

nairismic said:


> I get straight A's, I do music, karate, Religion and art, but my stupid Grandma says "Rubik's Cubing isn’t for girls, why cant you focus on cooking like your cousin Selena?" everytime I do more than one solve a day.



Sounds like your grandma is from the 1800s or something, when females were meant to cook and clean and stay at home and not do anything...


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 23, 2020)

How about we move away from complaining about our terrible family who defintely don't give us christmas and birthday presents


----------



## David ep (Apr 24, 2020)

this dude just has bad parents thats all


----------



## 1cubealot (Apr 24, 2020)

weatherman223 said:


> I can see a parent grounding people from cubes (when I was younger, my parents confiscated all my cubes for two weeks because my grades fell.), but I could never see a parent throwing away cubes. I'm pretty sure your parents took a last-minute stand to "force you to quit", not necessarily ground you.
> 
> As I understand from your relatively cryptic post above, you said "yes" to a question without thinking? If so, your parents may think you told a huge lie, or went outside of their morals (very common with religious parents, if you are in a religious household this may explain it) and decided to throw them away in a rage. I would take a few days to cool off and talk to your parents about it in a few days, and try to meet the common ground, and apologize. I'd avoid talking about buying new cubes for a while, as they would probably be super unhappy. As well, I'd try to contribute more around the house. Get off the phone and clean your room and the house, try cooking dinner or doing the family laundry. This will get you on the good side of your parents.
> 
> Overall, This may be a good time to back away from cubing for a bit and participate more in life. Even though losing your favorite hobby for a bit sucks, a break can be a really good thing.



I took a long break when i was averageing about 26, 27 and my pb was about 23. Now i am averaging 23, 24 and my PB is 12.914


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 24, 2020)

David ep said:


> this dude just has bad parents thats all


That's quite an ignorant statement you've made when the only information you have on the parents is that they've punished their son for doing something that has yet to be fully disclosed.


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Apr 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Sounds like your grandma is from the 1800s or something, when females were meant to cook and clean and stay at home and not do anything...


Worse, she's from Bangladesh.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 24, 2020)

nairismic said:


> Worse, she's from Bangladesh.


i dont understand 
elaborate


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Apr 24, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> i dont understand
> elaborate


Inside joke, dont worry. Basically, Bangladesh is a small third world country hiddden under the armpit of India. I live in tue paet of this country where women wearing, say, t shirts are scandalous.


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Apr 24, 2020)

Sorry, the part of this country


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 24, 2020)

nairismic said:


> Sorry, the part of this country


You can edit posts by the way


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Apr 24, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> You can edit posts by the way


Thanks, but it doesn't show on my phone.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 24, 2020)

Wdym? There should be a button with 3 dots, click on it, should say edit.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 24, 2020)

nairismic said:


> Inside joke, dont worry. Basically, Bangladesh is a small third world country hiddden under the armpit of India. I live in tue paet of this country where women wearing, say, t shirts are scandalous.


it could hurt someone's sentiments
just saying that could be taken badly
edit i like how u say in indias armpit


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Apr 24, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Wdym? There should be a button with 3 dots, click on it, should say edit.


It doesn’t. Let me go to Chrome instead.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 24, 2020)

nairismic said:


> It doesn’t. Let me go to Chrome instead.


Are you in Safari rn? Because I'm on my phone on Safari, and it's there. It's right bedside the report button.


----------



## TheRouxGuy (Apr 24, 2020)

I thought my life sucked until I went through this thread.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 24, 2020)

TheRouxGuy said:


> I thought my life sucked until I went through this thread.



Just wait until you get spammed with notifs from it, then you'll know true pain


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Apr 25, 2020)

I


brododragon said:


> Are you in Safari rn? Because I'm on my phone on Safari, and it's there. It's right bedside the report button.


I was on Samsung Internet


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 2, 2020)

cfopboy said:


> My parents threw away my cubes and now I have no idea what to do in my life
> 
> Cubing was a really big part of my life and without it I feel empty. Sounds weird but yeah


This may or may not be a bad Idea seeing how this got out of hand last time, but I will ask the magic question again

OP, has your condition improved?

I mean its summer now for most of the world and most people are on break (I'm not sure about Singapore though) so maybe you could get your cubes back!

This time can we keep this thread from turning into a human rights argument, please?


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> This may or may not be a bad Idea seeing how this got out of hand last time, but I will ask the magic question again
> 
> OP, has your condition improved?
> 
> ...


I think it's winter in singapore


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 2, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> I think it's winter in singapore


I was talking about their school break, and their last one ended a month ago


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> This may or may not be a bad Idea seeing how this got out of hand last time, but I will ask the magic question again
> 
> OP, has your condition improved?
> 
> ...


Bumpity bump bump bump!


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I was talking about their school break, and their last one ended a month ago


I thought his parents threw it in the trash? 
If so he can't get them back can he?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 2, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> I thought his parents threw the cubes into the trash?
> If so how can he get them back?


Theoretically, they did according to OP but it is possible they are just hidden, we don't know for sure yet but I don't think that they would throw a GAN X in the trash. I mean if they were to get rid of it I'm sure that they would sell it.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Theoretically, they did according to OP but it is possible they are just hidden, we don't know for sure yet but I don't think that they would throw a GAN X in the trash. I mean if they were to get rid of it I'm sure that they would sell it.


That is possible
He hasn't been active on the forums for a month now


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 2, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> That is possible
> He hasn't been active on the forums for a month now


Well, when I bumped this thread back in April it was over 2 months old, so I'm sure that OP has email notifs on or something.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jul 2, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> I thought his parents threw it in the trash?
> If so he can't get them back can he?


He admitted that they may not have/probably didn't throw them away.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 2, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> He admitted that they may not have/probably didn't throw them away.


Ok


----------



## DemonicCuberad (Jul 2, 2020)

Maybe his parents saw this thread? I am feeling sad for him i don't know while


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 2, 2020)

DemonicCuberad said:


> Maybe his parents saw this thread? I am feeling sad for him i don't know while


What if it's his gmail


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 7, 2020)

He's back everyone! @cfopboy


----------

